# Things Liberals Have Said Are Racist....And Will Be Taught In Our Schools Thru CRT



## mudwhistle (May 16, 2022)

*This is something I posted back in 2017....and I just wanted to reiterate it to everyone.
It appears that most of this is coming to pass-*

"I think if you have a rotten attitude and a vivid imagination anything can be declared racist.
Here's a partial list of what they've decided is racist and needs to be drastically changed or outright eliminated:


*#1. Trees*

A group of trees in Palm Springs, California, was considered racist because the trees separated an upscale golf course from a historically black neighborhood. City officials promised to kill the trees, ridding Palm Springs of a longtime symbol of oppression.

Also, trees remind them of lynching.....so.....nuff said.

*#2. Disney Movies*

Kat George, a writer for Vh1’s website, insisted in 2017 that some of your favorite Disney movies are racist. The Little Mermaid was listed as an offender because Sebastian, Ariel’s crab sidekick, spoke in an exaggerated Jamaican accent.

*#3. Milk*

Milk apparently became a symbol of the alt-right and neo-Nazis this year because racial minorities may be more likely to suffer from lactose intolerance. Even worse, the USDA’s dietary guidelines further such oppression by advertising dairy as an essential part of a healthy diet.

*#4. Science*

Students in South Africa declared that science is racist because it cannot explain “black magic” — no, really.

“I have a question for all the science people. There is a place in KZN called Umhlab’uyalingana, and they believe that through the magic, the black magic–you call it black magic, they call it witchcraft–you are able to send lightening to strike someone,” one student explained. “Can you explain that scientifically? Because it’s something that happens.”

*#5. Military Camouflage *

Don’t use face paint while sneaking through the jungle, or you might be accused of racism! The British Army was accused of donning “blackface” after they posted a picture of a soldier wearing dark face paint and holding a rifle.

*#6. Lucky Charms*

A diversity officer at Miami University was actually open to the idea of banning Lucky Charms because some undercover students claimed the cereal was racist against Irish Americans. Yikes.

*#7. Expecting people to show up on time*

In this case, timeliness is NOT next to godliness. Expecting students to show up on time to class might be insensitive to “cultural differences,” Clemson University said in a diversity training program.

*#8. Babies*

Looks like that diversity training might have to start sooner than expected. According to a study by the University of Toronto, babies show preferences to adults of their own race.

*#9. Being White*

Everything is white supremacy*.......




#10. The Betsy Ross Flag*




A Michigan school superintendent’s apology has set off another debate about a flag.

This time it’s not the Confederate flag, though, but the original “Betsy Ross” flag. Forget for the moment the near certainty that Betsy Ross did not make it. People still call it that.

And you know it when you see it, the one with 13 stars on a blue background and 13 red and white stripes.

It was approved by the Continental Congress in 1777: “Resolved: that the flag of the United States be thirteen stripes, alternate red and white; that the union be thirteen stars, white in a blue field, representing a new constellation.”

Its origin is not so much the issue in Michigan, however.

The issue, in part, is whether, because it’s been adopted by some white supremacist groups or because it was flown during the era of slavery, it is so offensive “to some” as Forest Hills School District School Superintendent Dan Behm put it, as to be a symbol of “exclusion and hate” that has no place at a high school football game.

The controversy got rolling last weekend when predominantly white Forest Hills High School played a game on the home field of predominantly black Ottawa High School in Grand Rapids.

Some Forest Hills students were parading around not only with the first flag but with a Trump banner, in addition to chanting “Go green” and “Go white,” which are the school colors.

The combination offended, among others, Matthew Patulski, a white parent of two students enrolled in Grand Rapids public schools — the Trump banner because Donald Trump is “a candidate known for his tacit support of racist ideologies,” as Patulski wrote in an open letter on his Facebook page, and the “Betsy Ross lag” because it’s “a piece of history co-opted by white supremacists who see it as a symbol of a time in our nation’s history when slavery was legal.”


*#11. Building A Wall*



Everyone who comes to America is simply trying to find a better life. Only evil racist Nazis would want to keep them out. Nevermind the fact that the Democratic Party has used chain migration and anchor babies to completely change the demographics in CA, NY, NJ, WI, WA, OR, CO, and MN. Imagine what this country would be like if Democrats hadn't stuffed millions of legal and illegal foreigners into their states costing us on average close to $162,000,000,000.00 annually just to take care of them.

*#12. The SAT 

Knowledge is racist...or didn't you know that. 

The Racist Origins of the SAT
While it unintentionally aided the disadvantaged in its earlier forms, the SAT was the fruit of a very poisonous tree.
Gil Troy*
06.25.16 12:01 AM ET
Ninety years ago, on June 23, 1926, 8040 American high school students simultaneously pondered which of six words were “most closely related” and which numbers “come next” in a certain sequence. This first SAT was scored on a 200-to-800-point scale with 500 reflecting the median score. Aimed to test innate ability not knowledge acquired, the Scholastic Aptitude Test culminated two decades of experiments assessing intelligence that also produced the IQ test.

Dr. Carl Brigham, the psychologist who invented the SAT, also pioneered the Advanced Placement program. Unfortunately, this man most responsible for saddling two million American teens annually with No. 2 pencils and first-degree testing jitters was a Pilgrim-pedigreed, eugenics-blinded bigot. Brigham eventually repented. More important, these standardized tests became scientifically-validated admissions tickets into America’s meritocracy for the very immigrants and minorities Brigham hoped his tests would exclude.


*#13. Racist Soft Drinks

A Brief History of Racist Soft Drinks*
Lots of people know about how Coca-Cola used to contain cocaine or how Pepsi was the hip drink in the 1960s. Few realize that Coke marketed assiduously to whites, while Pepsi hired a "negro markets" department.


Lots of people know about how Coca-Cola used to contain cocaine or how Pepsi was the hip drink in the 1960s. Few realize that Coke marketed assiduously to whites, while Pepsi hired a "negro markets" department. Put more bluntly, Coke was made for white people. Pepsi was made for black people.

*#14. Expecting People To Show Up On Time For Things

Public University’s ‘Diversity Training’: Expecting People To Show Up On Time Is Racist*


Clemson University has allocated nearly $27,000 on diversity training materials for professors.

The taxpayer-funded school in South Carolina purchased the online training materials from an outside vendor, reports Campus Reform.

The training materials are a series of slides depicting scenarios with fictional characters.

One slide features a guy named Alejandro who plans a meeting between two groups. Each group contains foreign professors and students. *One group shows up 15 minutes early. *The second group shows up *10 minutes late*.

A question-and-answer section then instructs Clemson’s professors that Alejandro would be insufficiently “inclusive” if he were to * “politely ask the second group to apologize.”* Alejandro would also be wrong to advise the straggling, late people who aren’t respecting everyone else’s time that “in our country, 9:00 a.m. means 9:00 a.m.”

The “inclusive” thing for Alejandro to do, the taxpayer-funded diversity materials instruct Clemson professors, is to “recognize cultural differences that may impact the meeting and adjust accordingly.” Alejandro must understand “that his cultural perspective regarding time is neither more nor less valid than any other.”

A second online slide is a strange meta-response to people who think diversity training courses are dumb and poitnless. The slide features a woman named Maxine and a guy named Henry. Maxine says that training about “political correctness” is a stupid waste of time that prevents people from getting actual work done.

The “answer” portion of this section declares that Henry should “discuss how diversity can lead to better decisions” and “decrease employee turnover.”

The training slides instruct Clemson professors that it is very wrong to “say nothing” to Maxine.

A third slide warns Clemson’s faculty that “freedom of speech and academic freedom are not limitless.” Then there is odd Orwellian threat: “Language that is derogatory with regard to race, sex, or other protected or emerging forms of diversity does not belong in a university that values inclusion.”

The Texas-based vendor which provided the diversity training materials is Workplace Answers. The company received payments totaling $26,945 from Clemson.


*#15. White Chefs That Make Ethnic Food*



Portland, Ore., has become the epicenter in a growing movement to call out white people who profit off the culinary ideas and dishes swiped from other cultures.

In the days since two white women were shamed into shutting down their pop-up burrito cart after telling a reporter that they had “picked the brains of every tortilla lady” in Puerto Nuevo, Mexico, Portland has become all but fed up with cultural appropriation within its city limits. One writer has stated, flat out, that “Portland has an appropriation problem,” going on to explain (the boldface emphasis is the writer’s):

Because of Portland’s underlying racism, the people who rightly own these traditions and cultures that exist are already treated poorly. These appropriating businesses are *erasing and exploiting* their already marginalized identities for the purpose of profit and praise.

Someone in the City of Roses has even created a Google doc, listing the white-owned restaurants that have appropriated cuisines outside their own culture. For each entry, the document suggests alternative restaurants owned by people of color. One “Appropriative Business” is Voodoo Doughnut, the small doughnut chain accused of profiting off a religion thought to combine African, Catholic and Native American traditions.

*#16. School discipline*

According to statistics black and Hispanic students get in trouble more than Whites and Asians. So obviously school discipline is racist.

*#17. Proper English Grammer



College writing center: Proper grammar perpetuates ‘racist,’ ‘unjust language structure’*

By Douglas Ernst  - The Washington Times - Tuesday, February 21, 2017
The University of Washington, Tacoma’s Writing Center now instructs students that expecting proper grammar from others perpetuates racism and “unjust language structures.”

A cadre of staffers at University of Washington, Tacoma recently crafted an instructional poster for “Huskies” on “anti-racist and social justice work.” The project was spearheaded by Dr. Asao Inoue, the center’s director.

“Racism is the normal condition of things. Racism is pervasive,” the poster reads, the Daily Caller reported Monday. “It is in the systems, structures, rules, languages, expectations, and guidelines that make up our classes, school, and society. For example, linguistic and writing research has shown clearly for many decades that there is no inherent ‘standard’ of English. Language is constantly changing. These two facts make it very difficult to justify placing people in hierarchies or restricting opportunities and privileges because of the way people communicate in particular versions of English.”

The center’s guidelines then lists numerous “commitments” that will be honored on the students’ behalf. Some include:


“Emphasize the importance of rhetorical situations over grammatical ‘correctness’ in the production of texts.”
“Be more aware of grammar as a rhetorical set of choices with various consequences.”
“Discuss racism and social justice issues openly in productive ways.”
Jill Purdy, Tacoma’s vice chancellor of undergraduate affairs, said on the school’s website that Dr. Inoue’s work demonstrates “a great example of how we are striving to act against racism.”
*#18. The NFL*



Jaguars owner Shahid Khan suggested Thursday at a Crain’s Chicago Business conference that his fellow NFL owners may be ignoring a difficult truth.

And it’s one that could hamstring the league’s capacity to come to grips with its simmering national-anthem controversy.

“You’ve got a bunch of 85-year-old guys who don’t think they’re racist, but they are racist,” Khan said, according to the Chicago newspaper.

Khan, 67 and a native of Lahore, Pakistan, became in 2012 the first nonwhite owner of an NFL team, after a previous attempt to purchase the St. Louis Rams failed.

A Khan representative later sought to clarify his remark, explaining the business tycoon was referring to what others told him about the situation he faced as a Pakistani man breaking the ownership color barrier.

Khan, who also owns the English soccer club Fulham FC and made his fortune with the Illinois-based automotive manufacturer Flex-N-Gate, lamented that some fans have come to believe that supporting the players’ First Amendment right to protest during the anthem is inconsistent with patriotism — “which is crazy” — and that President Trump, to whose inaugural committee Khan was a $1 million donor, has been taking advantage of that situation.

“I think what we’re seeing,” Khan said at the Chicago event, “is the great divider overcoming the great uniter.”

*#19. Bulletproof Glass*



The Philadelphia City Council's Public Health and Human Services Committee passed a bill yesterday to regulate the use of bulletproof glass at food establishments. The original bill would have banned bulletproof glass outright, but that was changed following backlash from store owners, who said the glass was needed for their protection.

Democratic Councilwoman Cindy Bass, a primary sponsor of the bill, insisted these delis were the cause, not an effect, of trouble in her district.

"We want to make sure that there isn't this sort of indignity, in my opinion, to serving food through a Plexiglas only in certain neighborhoods," Bass said.


Speaking from personal experience as a resident of Philadelphia, the presence of bulletproof glass correlates well with the places where the city already deploys more police officers and mobile units. Banning the glass won't improve safety; it'll just make shopkeepers less safe. The bill scapegoats small businesses that the council's constituents patronize.

Republican Councilman David Oh pointed out that if store owners were forced to remove the bulletproof glass, they would have an incentive to bring firearms to work instead.

"They're not changing their business model, they're not moving," Oh said, identifying a likely ulterior motive in hassling the businesses. "What they will do is purchase firearms. I think that is a worse situation than what we have today."

*#20. Not Renting Your House To Criminals


If you don’t rent to criminals, are you a racist? - The Boston Globe
You’re a private landlord, renting apartments in a building you bought with your savings from years of hard work and modest living. You take pride in maintaining your property, keeping it clean, comfortable, and attractive. You charge a fair rent and treat your tenants with courtesy and respect. Your tenants, in turn, appreciate the care you put into the building. And they trust you to screen prospective tenants wisely, accepting only residents who won’t jeopardize the building’s safe and neighborly character. That’s why you only consider applications from individuals who are employed or in school, whose credit scores are strong, and who have no criminal record.

Most Americans would look at you and likely see a prudent, levelheaded property owner. Not the Obama administration. The Department of Housing and Urban Development warned last week that landlords who refuse to rent to anyone with a criminal record are in violation of the Fair Housing Act and can be prosecuted and fined for racial discrimination.

In a 10-page “guidance” issued on April 4, the federal agency announced that any landlord with a blanket policy of not renting to people with a criminal conviction is effectively discriminating on the basis of race or national origin. “Because of widespread racial and ethnic disparities in the US criminal justice system,” HUD’s new guidelines read, “criminal history-based restrictions on access to housing are likely disproportionately to burden African-Americans and Hispanics. . . . [T]herefore such a practice would violate the Fair Housing Act.”*






Links

Does America’s first flag symbolize ‘exclusion and hate,’ as this Mich. school superintendent said?
A Brief History of Racist Soft Drinks
The Racist Origins of the SAT
Perspective | Should white chefs sell burritos? A Portland food cart’s revealing controversy.
Clemson 'Diversity Training': Expecting People To Show Up On Time Is Racist
The hidden racism of school discipline, in 7 charts
Jaguars owner on protests: NFL bosses don’t know they’re racist
Philly Votes to Regulate Bulletproof Glass in Corner Stores


----------



## Street Juice (May 19, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> *Most Americans would look at you and likely see a prudent, levelheaded property owner. Not the Obama administration. The Department of Housing and Urban Development warned last week that landlords who refuse to rent to anyone with a criminal record are in violation of the Fair Housing Act and can be prosecuted and fined for racial discrimination.
> 
> In a 10-page “guidance” issued on April 4, the federal agency announced that any landlord with a blanket policy of not renting to people with a criminal conviction is effectively discriminating on the basis of race or national origin. “Because of widespread racial and ethnic disparities in the US criminal justice system,” HUD’s new guidelines read, “criminal history-based restrictions on access to housing are likely disproportionately to burden African-Americans and Hispanics. . . . [T]herefore such a practice would violate the Fair Housing Act.”*


Funny list and too true, but I disagree with the practice of not hiring or renting to felons. When someone has paid their dues, they should start with a clean slate. We should not be making it harder for them to rejoin society.

That said, of course, the Obama administration progs flubbed it, equating criminals and blacks.


----------



## bodecea (May 19, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> *This is something I posted back in 2017....and I just wanted to reiterate it to everyone.
> It appears that most of this is coming to pass-*
> 
> "I think if you have a rotten attitude and a vivid imagination anything can be declared racist.
> ...


IT'S A CON-SPIRACY!!!!!!!


----------



## IM2 (May 27, 2022)

Since CRT is not taught K-12...


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 2, 2022)

Here are some of the ridiculous things the Left has called racist.
Highways are racist
Tipping is racist
Math is racist
Voter ID is racist
Policemen are racist
Every Republican president is a racist

Here are few things that the Left doesn't consider to be racist.
Joe Biden saying that he did not want to send his kids to a desegregated school because it would be a "racial jungle"
Joe Biden saying that that "you aren't Black if you do not vote for him"
In 2010 Joe Biden proudly eulogized Klansman Sen. Robert Byrd (D) saying he was “one of my mentors” and "like a brother".
Hillary Clinton saying that "Black men are predators who should be brought to heel"
Hillary Clinton also bragging that Klansman Sen. Robert Byrd (D) was her mentor.
Obama "white man's greed creates a world in need"
Obama "my grandmother was a typical white person
CRT saying that white people are born racist and that it can't be changed.
A BLM follower assassinating 5 Dallas policemen was not a hate crime.
A BLM follower murdering 6 Wisconsin Christmas parade participants was not a hate crime.

Obviously, the Democrats have a huge credibility gap.
They use race as a political weapon.
They are both racist demagogues and racist.


----------



## Dragonlady (Aug 15, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> *This is something I posted back in 2017....and I just wanted to reiterate it to everyone.
> It appears that most of this is coming to pass-*
> 
> "I think if you have a rotten attitude and a vivid imagination anything can be declared racist.
> ...



*These are lies that Republicans tell their voters to gin up outrage against things that are NOT BEING TAUGHT IN ANY PUBLIC PRIMARY, MIDDLE OR HIGH SCHOOL IN THE USA.
*


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 15, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> *These are lies that Republicans tell their voters to gin up outrage against things that are NOT BEING TAUGHT IN ANY PUBLIC PRIMARY, MIDDLE OR HIGH SCHOOL IN THE USA.*


----------



## FJB (Aug 15, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> *This is something I posted back in 2017....and I just wanted to reiterate it to everyone.
> It appears that most of this is coming to pass-*
> 
> "I think if you have a rotten attitude and a vivid imagination anything can be declared racist.
> ...





So basically everything is racist got it.


----------



## 2aguy (Aug 16, 2022)

Street Juice said:


> Funny list and too true, but I disagree with the practice of not hiring or renting to felons. When someone has paid their dues, they should start with a clean slate. We should not be making it harder for them to rejoin society.
> 
> That said, of course, the Obama administration progs flubbed it, equating criminals and blacks.




So...the paroled rapist......you wouldn't mind renting an apartment to that guy?


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 29, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> *This is something I posted back in 2017....and I just wanted to reiterate it to everyone.
> It appears that most of this is coming to pass-*
> 
> "I think if you have a rotten attitude and a vivid imagination anything can be declared racist.
> ...


A couple districts in our area of WA are pushing back against the libs and downright prohibiting the teaching of CRT or gender assignment in elementary schools.  ID is taking that position across the state.  I'm glad the kids moved to ID.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 9, 2022)

IM2 said:


> Since CRT is not taught K-12...


It is.


----------



## IM2 (Sep 9, 2022)

protectionist said:


> It is.


No, it's only taught in law schools.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 9, 2022)

IM2 said:


> No, it's only taught in law schools.


Boy, are you ever DUPED.

See folks, this is what happens when people restrict their "information" intake to leftist OMISSION media.  

EARTH TO IM2:  When the pandemic put school classes into the HOMES of students and their parents, the parents, for the first time, got a good look at what these sneaky teachers were imposing on their kids.  Now,THOUSANDS of parents all over the country, were able to actually SEE/HEAR the "lessons" on their kids' computers, right in their kids' own bedrooms. What they saw was anti-white racism, anti-America and anti-police jibberish.
September 2022, and you still don't know this ?


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 11, 2022)

Dragonlady said:


> *These are lies that Republicans tell their voters to gin up outrage against things that are NOT BEING TAUGHT IN ANY PUBLIC PRIMARY, MIDDLE OR HIGH SCHOOL IN THE USA.*


The left keeps directly lying about what they are introducing into schools.






Found on the resource page of my school district.  You can continue to gaslight but the facts simply show you are lying your ass off.  It is telling that you have to directly lie to support your fantasy.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 11, 2022)

protectionist said:


> Boy, are you ever DUPED.
> 
> See folks, this is what happens when people restrict their "information" intake to leftist OMISSION media.
> 
> ...


It is a bait and switch.

CRT used to refer to something very specific.  The term has been expanded to cover a myriad of racist concepts and the left pretends they do not actually know how the term is being used.  It is a standard tactic for gaslighting.

They push a series of concepts and then pretend the term the general public uses to refer to those concepts means something else.


----------



## protectionist (Sep 11, 2022)

FA_Q2 said:


> It is a bait and switch.
> 
> CRT used to refer to something very specific.  The term has been expanded to cover a myriad of racist concepts and the left pretends they do not actually know how the term is being used.  It is a standard tactic for gaslighting.
> 
> They push a series of concepts and then pretend the term the general public uses to refer to those concepts means something else.


I keep hearing them say it's just history that the right wants to dismiss.  NO, it is a distortion of life in the PRESENT, and they're not fooling anybody when millions of parents saw & heard it on their kids' computers.


----------



## Winco (Dec 11, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> *This is something I posted back in 2017....and I just wanted to reiterate it to everyone.
> It appears that most of this is coming to pass-*
> 
> "I think if you have a rotten attitude and a vivid imagination anything can be declared racist.
> ...


So you felt really comfortable Posting this Trash?


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2022)

Winco said:


> So you felt really comfortable Posting this Trash?


What's trash to some is Gold to others. 

The funny thing is I posted it in 2017.....and most of it has come true.


----------



## Winco (Dec 11, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> What's trash to some is Gold to others.
> 
> The funny thing is I posted it in 2017.....and most of it has come true.


Sure, take ANY of the 20 things you posted and CLAIM why it has come true
This Is a challenge you will ignore, but I will give you the chance.

I'm anxious to hear you supporting your claim.

GOOOOOOOO.....


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2022)

Winco said:


> Sure, take ANY of the 20 things you posted and CLAIM why it has come true
> This Is a challenge you will ignore, but I will give you the chance.
> 
> I'm anxious to hear you supporting your claim.
> ...


I'm not going to waste my time trying to convince an idiot.


----------



## Winco (Dec 11, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> I'm not going to waste my time trying to convince an idiot.


So you are a COWARD.
(R) party is full of Cowards.

You deflect, and can NEVER defend.
You Attack Well, I'll give you that.
You attack, because you can not defend.


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 11, 2022)

Winco said:


> So you are a COWARD.
> (R) party is full of Cowards.
> 
> You deflect, and can NEVER defend.
> ...


Coward?
Nope.
You're just baiting me and I'm not going for it. 
You want me to waste my time trying to show you how fucked up your ideology is....and the fact is your skull is so thick that you'll just refuse to acknowledge everything....so get lost loser.


----------



## Winco (Dec 11, 2022)

Winco said:


> Sure, take ANY of the 20 things you posted and CLAIM why it has come true


It's easy mudwhistle 
If you had a stance, you would DEFEND it.

I'm no Liberal, but I truly will call out the 80% of the RWI board to defend, and none can.  
miketx routinely calls me a liar, but CAN never post an example of a LIE I Posted.

Just 1 in 20 dude.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 11, 2022)

Liberals have trouble owning up to their own extremisms.


----------



## Concerned American (Dec 11, 2022)

Winco said:


> So you felt really comfortable Posting this Trash?


Thanks for posting this again, Winnie.  Why do you call it trash?  A more appropriate term would be TRUTH.


----------



## protectionist (Dec 11, 2022)

When libs hear somebody talking, and they don't like what they're hearing, they'll say it's racist. They'll have an explanation, or if they don't, they'll come up with one later.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Dec 13, 2022)

Winco said:


> Sure, take ANY of the 20 things you posted and CLAIM why it has come true
> This Is a challenge you will ignore, but I will give you the chance.
> 
> I'm anxious to hear you supporting your claim.
> ...


I posted a picture of one such claim.

And you, like every single liberal here, simply pretend the school using a book directly stating white is evil does not exist.  

Why do you think anyone should continue to pride you with anything while you ignore every piece of evidence placed before you?


----------

